# FAS Pricing?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone have FAS pricing? if you don't mind please share.........greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Anyone have FAS pricing? if you don't mind please share.........greatly appreciated:thumbup:


 
PM me with you email address... have there 4th Q last year... its in Excel... if you have it..


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Anyone have FAS pricing? if you don't mind please share.........greatly appreciated:thumbup:


For what repair or FHA or what. 

Youre statement is similar to standing in a parking lot saying " look at that car "


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> For what repair or FHA or what.
> 
> Youre statement is similar to standing in a parking lot saying " look at that car "




that actually made me burst out in laughter thanks man


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

68W30 said:


> that actually made me burst out in laughter thanks man


NO problem Bro, :thumbup: This is an original phrase and I have to tell it to my wife often. Be clear in what you ask for so I can accomodate your request.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

My understanding on FAS is that they are getting into the Rehab to Rent program....
A couple of the guys over there, JJ Batts is heading up the development of the program...Think he was saying that they are working on Florida and Texas first.....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

newest SHAFT from FAS they want us to supply lock boxes for $12 on initial services. G5... Direct HIT THE SSFAS has sustained unrepairable damage and is just barely staying afloat. (battleship) They have laid off 75% of their work force from the height of the forclosure mess. WOW


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> newest SHAFT from FAS they want us to supply lock boxes for $12 on initial services. G5... Direct HIT THE SSFAS has sustained unrepairable damage and is just barely staying afloat. (battleship) They have laid off 75% of their work force from the height of the forclosure mess. WOW


 
just wondering when FAS will sink?use to be pretty heavy in KY & TN. I do not see any of there signs in windows anymore!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> G5... Direct HIT THE SSFAS has sustained unrepairable damage and is just barely staying afloat. (battleship)


That's hilarious!:lol::lol: If we could sink a few more battleships and maybe an aircraft carrier or 3, this industry might and I stress might have some potential again...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> That's hilarious!:lol::lol: If we could sink a few more battleships and maybe an aircraft carrier or 3, this industry might and I stress might have some potential again...


Golden rule Trreat like you want to be treated . Not treat like you are the last employer on thje world. If they would have stuck to their core values and not had an electronmyopic focused microscope on the bottomline they would still be a front runner instead of a ship without a crew or rudder. 

DALE TAKE THE BUSINESS BACK PLEASE AND RUN IT LIKE IT WAS IN THE PAST. Greed has RUINED this BUSINESS. Your child is bleeding out !!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

sad to say this company has went to the depths of hell i wish it was like it use to be.


----------

